# [SOLVED] Keyboard driver problem



## siriusblack04 (May 9, 2008)

My laptop is compaq presario v3713au. . .the keyboard always giving me problem since i bought it..the letter that appear on screen isn't the key i pressed on the board..it's everywhere and it's hard for me to figure out which key is for which letter..someone please help..
Tom


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Keyboard driver problem*

Hi :wave:

Is the correct keyboard layout installed?

Look in Control panel >> Regional settings.


----------



## siriusblack04 (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard driver problem*

Yes..it's right..so i think this is not the problem. . .any other idea on this problem?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Keyboard driver problem*

What language is:
The keyboard?
The Windows version?
The installed keyboard in Control panel?


----------



## siriusblack04 (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard driver problem*

Keyboard language is english(united kingdom),running on windows xp sp2..pci\ven number - ACPI\PNP0303\4&2FD10A02&0
think it might help. . .


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Keyboard driver problem*

Have you installed English (UK) keyboard in Control panel >> Regional and language options?

Otherwise the signs on screen will not match the key you pressed.


----------



## siriusblack04 (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard driver problem*

Yes i did for both 'standard n format' and 'location'. . .but the problem still occur. . .is this got something with the driver?


----------



## siriusblack04 (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard driver problem*

I read a thread in this forum saying that a keyboard only need special driver if it got extra keys on it..well,my laptop got FN key,sleep and etc. . .they are extra keys right?currently it's using windows installed driver..


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Keyboard driver problem*

You could try uninstalling the keyboard in Device manager - then restart and let Windows reinstall the driver.
But, I doubt that will help...

Was the computer bought in the UK?


----------



## siriusblack04 (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard driver problem*

No. . .i bought it in asean region. . .malaysia to be percise. . .is there any difference in the keyboard layout between these regions?if there is,then how do the windows detect them when i installed?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Keyboard driver problem*

What does the keyboard look like?

Try the Malay (Malaysia) input layout:


----------



## siriusblack04 (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard driver problem*

Tried changing the keyboard layout to malay. . .but the problem is still there. . .when i use external keyboard,the problem still occur. . .


----------



## siriusblack04 (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard driver problem*

Gotcha!it workedthanx a lot for your help


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Keyboard driver problem*

Is it working with the Malay layout?


----------



## siriusblack04 (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Keyboard driver problem*

Yes. . .it's using malay - US. . .a bit weird though. . .thanks again


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Keyboard driver problem*

I'm glad it's working now. :smile:


----------

